# Anyone ever heard of a dog having Wood Worm?



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

My parents (who often dogsit for Queso) were dogsitting for a different dog who got sick and was diagnosed with wood worm. I've never heard of this and a google search didn't turn up much. I'm wondering if there's anything I should be monitoring for in Queso's behavior...

Anyone ever hear of this?

Thanks!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

That's a new one on me! If you get anymore info, please let us know! Oh, and as I've said many times before.....I love Queso's ears!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it possible they meant "hook" worm? I've never heard of wood worm.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

They probably meant hookworm or heartworm or something, yeah.

Woodworms bore into wood furniture as far as I know.


----------

